# School pick up's when parent's both working??



## spicypepper (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi,

I'm just looking for a bit of advice. I'm a stay at home mum at the moment but there is a possibility I might start working in Dubai soon. However, I just don't know how it would work with my 2 young daughters school runs. Myself or my husband can drop them in the morning but the issue is they will both be finishing school at different times, my eldest daughter could take the school bus but my other is too young. What do people do in this situation? Thanks for any advice!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Do you have a nanny? Who will be looking after your children when you are at work? I have a separate car pick up for my son, the guy picks up my nanny first and then she picks my son up from school. Perhaps you could look at a similar arrangement?


----------



## spicypepper (Aug 29, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Do you have a nanny? Who will be looking after your children when you are at work? I have a separate car pick up for my son, the guy picks up my nanny first and then she picks my son up from school. Perhaps you could look at a similar arrangement?


Thanks Pamela, Yes we have a nanny. So could I have a driver that would do only 2 pick up's per day (say a round trip of 30mins each time) with my nanny, do you have any idea how to go about finding someone and costs involved? I didn't know if I driver would do something like that since it's so little out of their day... thanks!


----------

